# Fire academy



## Niesje (Jun 21, 2013)

I hope to get a job with the Nashville Fire Department when I finish emt school and I'm just curious about how  hard fire academy is? What do I need to do to prepare? I'm kinda in shape, but I'm still getting there.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 21, 2013)

Niesje said:


> I hope to get a job with the Nashville Fire Department when I finish emt school and I'm just curious about how  hard fire academy is? What do I need to do to prepare? I'm kinda in shape, but I'm still getting there.



I don't know a thing about Nashville Fire. If the academy is anything like what I went through, expect a lot of push-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups, and cardio- including running (being able to run 3miles should be more than sufficient) and stairs. A lot of academies have also adopted crossfit into their training regimens.

Not to direct you away from EMTLife, but you may find more specific answers to your question at Firehouse.com's forums.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 21, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Not to direct you away from EMTLife, but you may find more specific answers to your question at Firehouse.com's forums.


Wait! :unsure:

When I went through the academy, I was pretty in shape (still am)
However there were people that weren't. 
First day of PT: we had one guy go to the hospital and a few guys throw up. 
If you're not in shape, they'll get you in shape. Expect about 3-5 miles of running. Go walking with a weight vest. And prepare for it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 26, 2013)

I ran roughly 6 miles for our final run of the academy at an 8 to 8:30 pace. We started with a 1.5mile test run to make sure everyone can keep the pace. Then we slowly worked up over 18 weeks from 2 miles.

Lot of pushups and jumping jacks.

Planks.

High rep dumbbell movements with 10 lb weights.

Nothing too crazy, but its very exhausting especially when you start your day with training in full gear, break for PT and get right back to stretching hoselines and whatnot when you can't feel your arms and legs.

The few weeks here and there that we did 5 days of PT in a row were brutal. I feel for anyone who is in the summer academy I am so grateful I got to do it freezing instead of melting. Atleast once you warm up a bit it isn't so bad.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh one  more thing, some of the information will be rather dry. What ever you do, don't fall asleep in class. :unsure:


----------



## IndyEMT (Aug 13, 2013)

I lost ~40 lbs. at my fire academy


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been through a academy... although come to think of it was explorer to reserve academy and only 2 weeks, but advice is advice I guess. I know next to nothing about Nashville Fire Dept. but I think it would be safe to say start running... a lot. Cardio never hurts neither does weights, push-ups, sit-ups, and  pull-ups. Not sure if this was already mentioned but go out and get a weight vest and do cardio with that, like for the CPAT or BIDDLE that could also never hurt. My academy was only 2 weeks and I lost about 10 pounds. Best of luck to you and try your best not to fall asleep in class... it's no bueno...


----------



## Tiger09 (Oct 1, 2013)

I got accepted into an academy and then herniated a disc a month before it started :/


----------

